# looking for western frame pics



## foxxracer278 (Oct 21, 2008)

i have a 1994 yj i have a western plow that i am looking to put on friend gave me the plow and frame now i am looking to make sure i have all the parts and wires could some one show me some pics of how the frame should bolt up to the jeep frame ?


----------

